# What size is your bed?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

What size bed do you have? 
and do you share a bed?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

King size water bed (a "real" water bed that's just a huge sack of water, none of that waveless stuff). Yes, I know that's so 1970s. You know you're old when you remember a time when there were stores devoted to selling nothing but water beds.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

max4225 said:


> Sometimes I share it with two females and another male.


Really?



max4225 said:


> There's just one naked female using it at the moment, taking a nap. She's not sleeping under the covers.


She's under the covers but not sleeping or she's sleeping but not under the covers? In the second case, would you mind providing photographic evidence?:lol


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I got a twin, though at school I sleep in a x-l twin bed.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

anymouse said:


> ^ my brother had one of those ones


And my crazy brother is still looking for the upper half of "his" bunk bed. (This bunk bed was passed down from my late brother to me and then went to him when I got a water bed when I was 11 and had no need space nor need for the bunk bed.) He's brought up the issue of the missing upper bunk for the last 20 years+. Yeah, he definitely has OCD.

I'm not sure why a man of 57 would care about a bunk bed, other than being neurotic. While I can imagine him having a "sleep over" I don't imagine it would involve separate beds as he's about 50 years too old for that innocent kind of sleep over.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^When my brother isn't pondering the great bunk bed mystery, he's busy trying to figure out who to plant in an unused gave site in Marshfield, Wisconsin. It was one of several my great grandfather bought back in the late 1940s when they needed a place to plant his son (my grandfather) who died of a brain tumor at age 38. One of the plots never got used because that great grandfather (who was supposed use it himself) got remarried after his wife died and his 2nd wife said "Hell NO!" to having him buried there beside his 1st wife. A drama dating back more than 60 years all over a tiny bit of dirt.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Twin, but wish it was king size


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Queen. Just me and my cat sleep in it.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Too large, and lonely...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a tiny twin cause I never expected to sleep with anyone. It gives me more room in my bedroom instead of having this large bed id never use.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Full size.



UltraShy said:


> King size water bed (a "real" water bed that's just a huge sack of water, none of that waveless stuff). Yes, I know that's so 1970s. You know you're old when you remember a time when there were stores devoted to selling nothing but water beds.


Hahaha. I remember. I was just having a conversation with somebody the other day about water beds. I think, for the most part, I found them annoying. The novelty wore off quickly. (Never owned one, but my best friend in school had one. I'd sleep over sometimes.)


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I sleep under a bridge.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A double bed. I wish I had space for a bigger one but it already takes up most of the room.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a queen all to myself.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Twin! I actually have a tough time sleeping in larger beds. They give me too much freedom to toss and turn.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i have a full size bed (although i've always heard people refer to full size as 'double bed') and i share it with another person.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Twin-sized air mattress. If I had another person on it with me, it would probably pop :O


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got a queen size & it's just me in it


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a double.
I actually had to look up the meaning of full and found its the same as double, i have never heard it referred to as full where i live. My 30 pound dog likes to sleep across the head of the bed and take up well over half of it lol


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Is "twin bed" American for "double bed?" That's weird - "twin beds" to me means two singles. 

Edit: no, hang on, if it's the same size as a bunk, it must be a single?

I have a small double futon on the floor.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

queen,sleep alone.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> Is "twin bed" American for "double bed?" That's weird - "twin beds" to me means two singles.
> 
> Edit: no, hang on, if it's the same size as a bunk, it must be a single?
> 
> I have a small double futon on the floor.


Double = full
(So I assume Single and Twin are the same)

I'm also used to "double" instead of "full", although I've heard both. It's probably more common in the States.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

pollster said:


> Hahaha. I remember. I was just having a conversation with somebody the other day about water beds. I think, for the most part, I found them annoying. The novelty wore off quickly. (Never owned one, but my best friend in school had one. I'd sleep over sometimes.)


Keep in mind I've had this bed since age 11. I don't think water beds would work well for couples who want to sleep in the same bed, as your bed mate will "enjoy" the motion of the ocean as you toss & turn till they get so sea sick they punch you.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> King size water bed (a "real" water bed that's just a huge sack of water, none of that waveless stuff). Yes, I know that's so 1970s. You know you're old when you remember a time when there were stores devoted to selling nothing but water beds.


An old friend of mine had a water bed. They're pretty fun to lay on but I'm not sure if I would ever own one. I'd be too paranoid about it leaking.



nightrain said:


> I sleep on a folding cot :|


Do you really? That sounds so uncomfortable D:

I was bedless for the first two years of college (I had to give my bed to my niece and so my brother gave me his old extremely dirty bed/mattress but I refused to sleep on it). I don't remember who, but either my brother or my mom found a double papasan chair on somebody's curb that was still in pretty good shape so I slept in that for awhile. It's comfy and doesn't take up much space.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a double (full) for me and my dog. But sometimes I stay at my boyfriend's and he has a queen (there is usually at least one cat in the bed with us)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cleary said:


> An old friend of mine had a water bed. They're pretty fun to lay on but I'm not sure if I would ever own one. I'd be too paranoid about it leaking.


Leaking has never been a problem.

A water bed is really nothing more than a wooden frame that holds a sack of water. You have a plastic liner over that frame in case there is a leak.

I've only once had a leak, when the heater burned a hole through the top of the mattress. Since the hole was on top, water wasn't gushing out. Ending up having to buy a new mattress, liner, and heater back in 2005 when that happened. And it definitely contains a lot of water, taking 50 minutes to fill with a garden hose with both hot & cold water on full blast.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What size is my bed?

Too small.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Twin, assuming it's a single. I often share it with my cat. In fact, he's sleeping there right now. xD


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just me on a Queen size. I'd like to get a King size but I don't think it would fit in my room.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Futures said:


> I have a queen all to myself.


does she wear her crown for you? fnar fnarr


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Leaking has never been a problem.


well, if the rash persists, keep scratching it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I want a big round bed. that way I will always get up on the wrong side. and I want to share it with a new puppy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I've only once had a leak, when the heater burned a hole through the top of the mattress. Since the hole was on top, water wasn't gushing out. Ending up having to buy a new mattress, liner, and heater back in 2005 when that happened. And it definitely contains a lot of water, taking 50 minutes to fill with a garden hose with both hot & cold water on full blast.


And it must be a real pain in the tuckus to drain too!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I want a big round bed.


I want one star-shaped... cus that's how I sleep.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

So, am I to infer that you sleep in your birthday suit?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

^ I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:idea :shock


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Double bed. Sleeping alone sucks a lot.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Queen. But I would prefer a king since I share it with another person and a big dog.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I sleep on a 20 foot rotating circular bed that is powered by my REM cycle. It's awful comlpicated, and getting the leopard print sheets tucked in is a 'mare.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Normally, a queen size water bed.I've been doing some work on my bedroom and have been currently sleeping in the guest room. I am getting very tired of sleeping on a twin size that is too short.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Queen-sized, not sharing with anyone anymore.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Regular twin bed.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Full size


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a single bed


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> And it must be a real pain in the tuckus to drain too!


Yeah, it takes hours to drain a water bed. You siphon it out with a garden house stuck out the window, with gravity being your only power source to move water.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm jealous of those with a water bed. I love water beds.
Even if they are a lot of work. 

I got a big bed and I like to keep it that way  lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I'm jealous of those with a water bed. I love water beds.
> Even if they are a lot of work.


They're only work if you move. Otherwise, not much to do other than pour in some chemicals once or twice a year.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> They're only work if you move. Otherwise, not much to do other than pour in some chemicals once or twice a year.


I'm gonna get one eventually.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

bumping this thread.

I want to go back to bed but I caaaan't. Tell me your bed size.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bunk bed (top bunk).


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've had an xl-twin for years. I don't quite understand why it seems like the only time you can easily find sheets for it is back to school time. Presumably college kids are not the only ones to use these, and heck these dorm sleepers might even need to buy some sheets in a month other than September, crazy I know!


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

King size bed :b


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

just a single/twin bed now~
I slept on a double or a queen for the 4 years my ex and I lived together but alas; my bedroom is far too small to take up floorspace with a bed if I'm going to be the only one sleeping in it :|

I sleep in the fetal position mostly... so I don't take up very much space at all. XD My kitty takes up half the bed and always tried to push me off, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sleep on a futon.
It's big enough for two. :lol


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Since my cat repeatedly peed on my old mattress while I was away a year ago, I sleep on a light-weight inflatable camping bed a little over half a meter wide (half the width of a single bed).... and I'm not kidding. But it's SUPER comfortable so I am not in a rush to buy a mattress. Just gotta watch out for the cat claws.


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure. I'm 5'6 1/2 and my bed is about that size. Usually when I sleep, my feet go over the bed b/c my head isn't quite all the way at the top b/c of my pillow.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Double. I only sleep on one side out of habit and mostly alone. My friend sometimes stays with me in it when I'm having a mental health episode.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a double bed for myself... I usually sleep on one side and there's always piles of laundry, books and other stuff on there.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I sleep in a double bed - i don't really like single beds as i have a habit of moving around alot when asleep. But out of habit i always sleep on the same side, and in my rented house i also have a double bed, but it seems a bit shorter than the one i'm sitting on right now


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Single (or twin, for Americans). Getting a queen or king size soon cause I'm redoing my room and will finally have room for one. Hopefully I'll have a chance to use it to it's "full potential" (entertaining lady friends) before I move out for university a couple of years down the line, but it seems doubtful at this rate.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Queen, although I want a king.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

queen


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I have a twin size I bought from IKEA. It's the Fjellse.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Queen for myself and I never share it. I love my bed, it has a very comfortable mattress. =)


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

A single bed.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a king. I thought it was a california king because thats what they told me when I bought it. I found out it was just a king when I ordered a tempurpedic mattress for it and they delivered it. Thats also when I found out that a king and cali king are essentially the same size except the cali is longer but thinner, the regular king is wider but shorter. I'm 6' tall and have room above my head and below my feet so I like the extra width better anyways. It can sleep 3 people, a dog, and a cat comfortably.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Twin. Wish I had a full.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

full


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Double (full) but I quite like the idea of one day having a '****ing huge bed'  I'm surprised how many people have beds bigger than a double/full. When I think of a kingsize bed I imagine something that literally fills an entire room.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Me bed is bigger than me bottom, but smaller than me head.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I've graduated to a proper twin bed. To think of all the action I'll get now!

O:



|:

\:

D:

):


----------

